# Did a D&C affect your fertility?



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I've posted this before, but never got any resposes. Hopefully I will now.

I had a D&C almost 15 months ago when my DD#3 (15 months) was just 10 days old due to retained membranes after her birth. It's not something I want to go through again







. Anyway, I thought it was weird that after the procedure, I NEVER had a single cramp, but did have bleeding for a few weeks later. I haven't had a period since then either.

I've joked to DH that they sucked my uterus out too. I've always had AF back by now, and am wooried that the D&C has affected my fertility somehow.

Anyone have any BTDT advice? TIA!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I would think you haven't had AF because of nursing, are you nursing?
I just had a D&C in Jan (missed m/c), and am now pregnant again. My cycle came back like clockwork, and I got pregnant that first cycle back.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm nursing, I know that has something to do with it. But I've always had AF back by now.

I'm just so frustrated with it, that's all.


----------



## jenholle (Dec 12, 2007)

I was not nursing at the time, and had a D and C because of a missed miscarriage and had no fertility problems. We got pregnant the second month we tried. Sorry I can't be of more help. My "guess" is that it has more to do with nursing than the D and C but who knows. Did they do a follow-up ultrasound after the D and C? I know they did with me and found more "products of conception" still there (after an infection and massive doses of antibiotics to clear it up







) and wanted me to have ANOTHER D and C...instead I went to an acupuncturist who helped me to get rid of everything else that was left instead of enduring a second D and C. Just a thought.

Good luck- hope you figure out some answers!!1

Jenny


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there. I have had multiple D&Cs and none of them have ever affected my fertility. I agree, I think it might have more to do with nursing. I was still nursing my first at 10 months old when I found out I was pregnant with my second...I never even had a menstrual cycle. I would check with your OB/GYN if you are concerned. That way you can know for sure whether or not the D&C had anything to do with it. Good luck.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

D&Cs shouldn't have an effect on fertility. In some cases it can create scar tissue on the uterus/cervix.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you all for posting! I'm having problems with my adrenal glands & my thyroid, which is a big factor in it too. *Sigh*.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

i had a d&c when i was 16 ( i am now 28) and i have had two full term pregnancys so as far as i can see, nope it it didn't affect my fertility!


----------



## Maya913 (Apr 7, 2008)

A D&C can affect the lining of your Uterus. It can cause Asherman's Syndrome. Asherman's syndrome is when the lining grows scar tissue from D&C.

I'm not saying this is the case for you. Are you having any sort of pain? Speak to your doctor about possible getting tested for Asherman's.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I had a D&C in Dec 06 for retained placenta, and again in Sept 07 for a m/c that wasn't following through. It hasn't affected my fertility, although they did tear my cervix and didn't tell me about it.







: I passed a clot the size of a lemon and went to the doc, where they were like "Hey, why are there sutures in here?" Ummm, I don't know...


----------

